# Trovoada em Setubal dia 30/12/2010



## miguel (30 Dez 2010 às 22:46)

Mais uma stormchase directamente da janela do meu quarto em Setúbal  não passou tão perto como seria desejado mas ainda assim deu para estas fotos que espero que gostem!


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Dez 2010 às 22:54)

Sempre em cima do acontecimento, boas fotos


----------



## vagas (30 Dez 2010 às 23:58)

Boas fotos como já era de esperar, hoje a "concorrência"  não consegui tirar nem uma derivada a chuva pois onde vou habitualmente era mesmo impossível de tirar, desde já os meus parabéns pelos registos


----------



## Z13 (31 Dez 2010 às 10:27)

Excelentes, como sempre! E ainda dizes que não passou perto???


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2010 às 11:01)

Z13 disse:


> Excelentes, como sempre! E ainda dizes que não passou perto???



Sim podia ser pior  mas um pouco mais perto tinha ficado melhor!


----------



## actioman (31 Dez 2010 às 16:23)

Parabéns Miguel! 

Como sempre "para além do bom"


----------



## Dan (31 Dez 2010 às 17:52)

Fotos muito boas 

Por aqui, ainda vou ter de esperar algum tempo para poder ver algo semelhante.


----------



## João Soares (31 Dez 2010 às 18:14)

Como era de esperar, umas fotos excelentes! 
Continuações, Miguel.


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2010 às 18:30)

Obrigado pelos comentários malta


----------



## Veterano (31 Dez 2010 às 18:52)

Grandes fotos, Miguel, obrigado pela reportagem.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2011 às 01:06)

Muito bom! E não podia ser mais perto, está excelente. Desde o Verão que não vejo uma coisa assim por aqui.


----------

